# To buy or not to buy?



## 125312 (Jul 3, 2009)

I nearly bought a 9 year old SWIFT 610 ROYALE SE 2.8TDI 2800cc this week but have hung fire at the moment, can anybody tell me anything about this model please?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to the forum  

Sorry, I cant help you, but I'm sure someone will be along shortly who can


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I can't help with that specific model, but we have a Bessacarr (same company, same factory) of similar vintage and have had no problems at all with the conversion side of things. Excellent design and build quality in our view.

Our's is the 2.5tdi engine and that has also been very reliable. The 2.8 should be pretty much the same, but with a tad more power and torque.

With any motorhome it's always wise to check carefully for damp, specially in the corners, in the overcab bit and around the windows.

Hope it works out well for you.


----------

